
Ask HN: What Are You Working On? - rodneyg_
 What are you working on? I&#x27;m working on Safe. We build simple privacy tools. Our vision is that encryption will be as easy as starting a Zoom meeting.
======
ar-nelson
I'm building a language server for R7RS Scheme. I have a basic error-tolerant
parser working, and it can infer the location of missing parentheses from
indentation. I'm already using it in Vim, and I've been pleasantly surprised
at how useful it is, even at this early stage.

I've gotten sidetracked building up the SRFI support in my portable Scheme
standard library, Schemepunk: [https://github.com/ar-
nelson/schemepunk](https://github.com/ar-nelson/schemepunk)

Right now it runs on 7 Schemes and has implementations or polyfills for 15
SRFI libraries. I'm also working on a B-tree implementation of SRFI 149
(persistent mappings).

------
ntw1103
I am working on a web browser(Including rendering engine, not webkit). The
codebase is in D.

